# Lease vs own



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

I realize there are tons of variables. But, would you rather lease a large acre tract or own a small tract of 70 acres? Just wondering what the majority opinion is.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Without question, I would rather own.

Lots of folks put a ton of work into managing the wildlife & fixing up 'their' lease only to have the owner turn around & lease it to another party that offers more money.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

70 acres gets mighty small after a while.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If money is no object then owning is way better. Shrinking the land size so much implies that money matters so then it becomes more complicated. In my experience the 2 major issues with owning are that the purchase price is the tip of the iceberg on expenses and if you aren't on the property frequently or have someone trustworthy there then bandits become an issue. 

If you can afford the inevitable upgrades and adequate maintenance costs and be there both frequently and unpredictably then go see your realtor.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Anything under 300 acres is very hard to manage and if you end up with bad neighbors or around lots of small tracks of land chances of growing mature deer are slim. Now there are cases where some small pieces of land hold good deer but they are almost always next to very large ranches that have sound management plans, but they are rare since when those pieces pop up the large ranches tend to buy them quick.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I was on large leases for 20 plus years and was against buying a small place. I got fed up with looking for new lease every few years for one reason or another. I decided to buy a place a few years ago. It's small but I'm happier now than I have been in a long time. I may not see big deer but it's low stress I don't have worry every January if I got to move. I go and come as I please, I bring who want, and kill what I want. The kids love it and they are the killing not me. I shoot hogs and Axis when I can. It's a great investment also. To me owning out weighs leasing but everyone is looking for something different. Good luck.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

There is nothing quite like walking on your own dirt. 70 acres can be fun (I own 74) depending on where it is, if it is wooded, and neighbors. You will probably never have herds of trophy bucks but you can be surprised at what your game cams will show you.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

10 years ago I bought my retirement property overlooking Garner..best move I ever made


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

I have 78 acres. It's mine. It's a slice of heaven.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice Frio!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely own. Manage it yourself and the rewards just can't be beat.


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

We have 350 acres and it's nice going there knowing I'm the only one with a key but we have leased plenty of places as well. I think it all depends on if your with friends or jerks that make or break a lease. Or the owner goes to the highest bidder as others have mentioned.......


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

I have 61 acres in Leakey, and I see all kinds of amninel on the game cam. I don't care to kill but love teaching & watching my son, grand kids to shoot.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

uncle dave said:


> 70 acres gets mighty small after a while.


Yes, but it depends on where, the habitat, the neighboring property, how you hunt it, etc.

I've been on property where you really couldn't hunt over anywhere from 1/2 to an acre at a time. In fact my son owns a 15 acre no fence piece that we can tag out most every year and that's just hunting it a few times.

I just closed on 40 acres close by (between Centerville and Crockett) and am about to start working on it.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I prefer to lease a large tract. Not many of us can afford enough land to manage it effectively. Without a tall fence.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

There's something about walking and hunting your own land. But, for diversity and getting a range of different types of hunting, leasing or using select guides can be rewarding.


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah it was hard for me to decide to but i am in the process of buying a little over a 100 acres in Rocksprings and there is something about having your own rules on your own property. Sure you might not see as many big deer ,but can do what you want when want. Good lick too u.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

it does all depend - I have leased for 35 years various ranches but I also bought and lived on a ranch a few years ago. Owning has its ups and downs - can be expensive with the upkeep - shredding, feed, etc. But it also a blast because you control it and can enjoy it whenever you like. I ended up selling mine (could not pass up the financial appreciation) and went back to leasing


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sure do like owning my own property. Lots of timber, live oak and pecan and others, good river bottom, abundant deer, hogs, turkey. Built a cabin on it last year and life is good.

I lease grass to a cattleman and he maintains fences and water wells and keeps it shredded when it needs it. He and I have a great relationship and he lives a mile from my gate.

The cattle lease pays the taxes and then some and by contract he can have only a certain number of cattle on the place at one time.

As was said before it's very nice to walk on my own land and make my own rules.

TH


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 1, 2008)

I've noticed since I got my 150 at Luling that the kids and grandkids do all the hunting and I'm in Alaska. Canada and Argentina doing my hunting or on a game ranch in Texas. I just do all the work at the ranch.hwell:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

under several hundred acres.........

if you and the neighbors are all low fenced, you really don't have a resident deer herd, they move around , follow the feeders going off , etc. so, don't think you are going to grow/hold some big bucks, unless the neighbors all agree to follow a mgmnt. plan.

The TX horn rule has been a huge help up in Lampassas TX, they used to shoot everything that walked around us.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

rio frio said:


> 10 years ago I bought my retirement property overlooking Garner..best move I ever made


Schweet view dude. Need corn???


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

owning land can be a real money pit just the same as an offshore boat...
lets say you buy/finace 100 ac @ 2k per...1/5 mil...
upkeep... yer gonna want cabin, water , elect...
10-to 20k for each...30k to 60k more...
how often can you get there and what's it cost to do it...
not just expences, but what you may lose in lost revenue by skipping Fridays and no pay?
fuel, food, and if a family triple costs...
now factor in where you bought...
are you around a bunch of other ranchitas?
10 100ac mini ranchos and what happens at night?
who are they and what do they do when yer not there?
fences?
taxes????
w/o ag exemption, they'll be triple or more.
gotta prove ag or wildlife and the latter requires a biologist and more expence...
access?
if yer ranchito is next to others of the same kind, expect lotsa visitors at night. if close to a town, you could be the county landfill.
lotsa stuff factor in on way more than the purchase price.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

one more thing....
most of your friends/relatives/inlaws will expect invites w/no more than some beer and maybe a couple of steaks, if that. full hunting priveleges....


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

kweber said:


> one more thing....
> most of your friends/relatives/inlaws will expect invites w/no more than some beer and maybe a couple of steaks, if that. full hunting priveleges....


beer and steaks??? Ha I wish - mostly just show up looking for that stuff


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

If money is no object, then owning is definitely the way to go. I couldn't afford to pay the taxes on the places that I like to hunt.


----------



## ds1749 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are a military veteran the Veterans Land Board (Texas for me) will loan you up to $100,000 for 30 years. That is what i did and i now have 50 acres of the best deer & hog hunting l have ever had. You can also get a tax break by feeding the deer and improving the land for the wildlife through the local game wardens. In 97 i paid $45,000 and it is worth $250,000 now. Only way to go. Your own Ponderosa!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I would rather own then lease, after managing the wildlife and fixing up the property only to have the owner turn around and lease it to another party or friend that offers more money.


----------



## shortround (Mar 24, 2005)

I leased for years and got tired of passing on deer to let them grow and then the lease price goes up because someone pays more for the lease because of all the protein, food plots and improvements that I DID. Having to move all the gear sucks ****** me off too. I used my veterans land board loan and bought 100 ac in Rocksprings in a managed HOA. TPW Biologist comes out helps count deer and exotics then sets up a management plan for the ranches to follow. I may not see the biggest deer in Texas but I am so much more happier now. Best decision I made. I just 3 months I have seen more deer, and exotics then I could have dreamed of. The property is only going to increase in value and the improvements I make will only make it increase in value faster. If you can afford it buy now. You will never look back.


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

We bought 250 ac last Oct. I have to say we are MUCH happier owning over leasing. Dealing with landowners on leases is what drove us to buy. Tired of getting the shaft after dropping big $$ for leases. I will say I could have a smaller place & still rather own than lease.


----------



## SKULLWAGON (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice.... real nice....


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*location is a huge factor!*

You can own 70 acres of scrub and probably really wouldn't be worth it. Years ago I leased a 25 (that's right "25") acre lease in Longview ,Tx for $300.00 per year. Had one deer stand and one duck blind in hardwood bottoms off of the Sabine River. Killed plenty of ducks and always got my annual buck." Longview is in a one buck county". Tried every year to buy it, but the owner was content to pay her property tax with my lease monies paid. Small piece of land, BUT! (great location).


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

We are in the process of buying 56 acres between Junction & London. This was a big ranch that was divided up way back in the 50's. It has an older mobile home on it with a nice barn and a lean to. Water, electricity, etc. 

I am fortunate enough to have known the land owner for several years and they let me go out there anytime I want. We have seen really nice deer on the place. Seems that my 3 bordering neighbors are not heavy hunters. Granted it is small but it will be ours and I will only have to follow my own rules. This is where the wife and I want to retire.


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

After leasing places for the last 30 years, our family finally decided to buy are own place. We have about 100 acres of our own dirt now. Don't have to worry about getting the boot anymore, after all the work that goes into getting on a lease. We built a nice cabin, couple tanks and barn on it, I love putting the work into it now, more than ever. The hunting isn't that good, but the property is awesome, lots of hardwoods, just a pretty piece of land. I smile every time I drive thru the gate. Wouldn't trade it for anything, I'll never lease again.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Mine*

I guess I'm old school, but I got it honestly from my father! He never believed in renting/leasing and it you could not pay cash for something you did not need it, could not afford it or needed to wait until you had the cash to pay for it. I believe and appreciate that I've been very fortunate in my life. I bought a 50 acre tract in Rocksprings in 2002 after my divorce after being married for 28 years. It was all that I could afford at that time (and pay for in cash). A few years later I bought the adjacent tract that was nicer for a better price! Finally, a few years later I ended up buying an adjacent tract after my good neighbor had a tragic accident in Cabo that took his life. That resulted in me now owning 150 acres which is really too much for me to maintain by myself. I have never regretted buying these properties. They have been very good investments. The problem is that I will never get rid of them unless I was in very dire straits. My children will probably get them as their inheritance. What have I learned and what would I recommend from my experience, I'll tell you for free! I recommend that you buy property ready to use, don't buy vacant property. Even if the accommodations are poor and primitive you will be able to use and enjoy the property immediately and can improve it as time and money allows. Buy property next to large, low-fenced neighbors. Try to buy property close to but off of larger public roads. The biggest and most upsetting problem that I see for small property owners after taxes is poachers. Buy property with a water well and tank or close to a reliable supply of water for animals. I love my property and it is way more than an investment, it is part of me and family. It has been good to me being a place of relaxation and a way to get away from the hustle and bustle of the city and some people contained therein! I have game to hunt throughout the year. In season I have some whitetail deer (including some decent bucks), dove (a lot that seem to disappear during the season), a few quail and a lot of turkey. I can also hunt Axis, feral hogs, rabbits, squirrel and raccoon almost throughout the year. I am fortunate, I am blessed but I do realize it, appreciate it and am thankful for it!


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

how big of a place do you need to not get bored? I was looking at a 90 acre low fence place in South Texas but I don't know if its big enough
it needs more water too


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

chicken fried said:


> I was on large leases for 20 plus years and was against buying a small place. I got fed up with looking for new lease every few years for one reason or another. I decided to buy a place a few years ago. It's small but I'm happier now than I have been in a long time. I may not see big deer but it's low stress I don't have worry every January if I got to move. I go and come as I please, I bring who want, and kill what I want. The kids love it and they are the killing not me. I shoot hogs and Axis when I can. It's a great investment also. To me owning out weighs leasing but everyone is looking for something different. Good luck.


I have never been able to argue against such logic. :cheers:


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Whitebassfisher*

That's Rocksprings logic!!! It's more widespread than you think!


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

rio frio said:


> 10 years ago I bought my retirement property overlooking Garner..best move I ever made


Very nice!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Check the neighbors out before you buy it. I have fruitcake next to me & this idiot ruins the hunting for me & my other neighbor every year. It would make you cry watching this guy kill so many deer.


----------



## C-Man87 (Jun 25, 2014)

My buddy and I ran across a great deal. We signed a LONG term lease on a 200 acre track surrounded by large land and we have the whole place to ourself and only pay 3k for the whole place all year round. Come and go as we please, bring however many guests we want and make our own rules. It took a LOT of research to find the right place but for me this is the way to go. And its not in east TX. LOL


----------

